# older Kayo Chocolate embossed bottle



## RCO (Nov 7, 2016)

you'll see in my new posts that I happened to get down to the Kitchener area this weekend and picked up some bottles . 

the first one I was going to post was for " Kayo Chocolate " a 6 1/2 oz bottle , with markings on bottom for " ****z Brewery Waterloo " 

its fairly heavy and seems to be an older bottle maybe 30's or 40's era , not sure how late they operated 

the pictures make it look nicer , actually a lot of wear and such to the bottle


----------



## Canadacan (Nov 7, 2016)

Same generic design as my Kokor's from New Westminster BC...my research sugested the company was short lived from about 1932-1937. 
That bottle design may have been used into the 1940's but I don't know for sure...I wonder why they chose a generic bottle? Kayo was well advertised and lasted right into the 70's from what I can tell.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 7, 2016)

I believe they chose that generic bottle because in the U.S. Kayo was coincidentally bottled in a bottle with an unrelated but similar design, with those two rings.  They probably decided that this one was close enough and a lot cheaper.


----------



## Canadacan (Nov 8, 2016)

I cant make out the glass mark on this bottle but maybe its a mark for Kayo?..... My Kokor's is made by Consumers glass.


----------



## Canadacan (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## RCO (Nov 8, 2016)

not that familiar with Kayo , was it like chocolate milk or a similar chocolate flavoured beverage , it doesn't appear to be pop . I can't see it containing actual milk or how would they have ever kept it fresh on the store shelves for long ?


----------



## Canadacan (Nov 8, 2016)

What is on the bottom of your bottle?

It was a Chocolate flavored Drink... not a soda pop, it was made with skim milk and it could be served hot or cold.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Azgx86UWCfE


----------



## RCO (Nov 8, 2016)

bottom says ****z Brewery Waterloo , also a small " 2 " above brewery and 28 s below brewery


----------



## mctaggart67 (Nov 8, 2016)

"****z Brewery Waterloo" = "****z Brewery Waterloo"


----------



## Canadacan (Nov 8, 2016)

Oh for petes sake you guys just say it!;;;geeesh!   K u n t z ,,,,LOL!


----------



## mctaggart67 (Nov 9, 2016)

That's what I wrote: K U N T Z. Is there some sort of autocorrect on this site or did an admin correct it? The ****z family established breweries in a few places in Ontario during the 1800s, most notably in Waterloo.


----------



## Canadacan (Nov 10, 2016)

mctaggart67 said:


> That's what I wrote: K U N T Z. Is there some sort of autocorrect on this site or did an admin correct it? The ****z family established breweries in a few places in Ontario during the 1800s, most notably in Waterloo.


No there is a filter that automatically edits profanity.


----------



## mctaggart67 (Nov 12, 2016)

I guess if you have an honourable German named like K u n t z, you'll never be able to sign up here! And yes, there are K u n t z e s in Ontario who collect bottles from their family's historical brewery/prohibition pop works.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 12, 2016)

Well on the bright side, at least we're finally able to analyze things again!  Though we can still only go diving in freshwater, because sal****er is a dirty word.

FYI for any admins who see this, if you're able to edit the list of banned words you can stop this problem from happening by putting a space before and after every word.


----------

